# Palomino warmblood critique-possible buy



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, my Husband enjoyed all of your input on the Friesian mare he was interested in, and wants me to post this new mare he is in love with. It almosts seems too cheep. We are seeing her Sunday, can you tell me what you think of her, if you have the time.

SS Gotcha Gold aka Gotchee | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Thank you!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have no idea about warmbloods except that they are usually pretty expensive. The price seems fishy to me aswell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Well the price tag would be because she is not actually a warmblood, but a 1/2 Saddlebred 1/2 Percheron that is AWS registered. Considering some of the stuff AWS registers and licenses to breed it's basically a confirmation that the horse has 4 legs and 2 ears... so take the whole "warmblood" bit with a cup of salt.

Moving beyond that, she has a very low back. Notice in the confo shots, all of them have the back highlighted almost white by the light, this is to hide her bad back. It is quite visible in the undersaddle shots though. It depends a lot on the horse if this is going to be an issue or not, just for saddle fitting and weight bearing it may affect her, so ask the vet in the vet check. She is also a bit straight behind...

She looks like she would be a nice low level or pleasure prospect and looks to be obedient and evenly tempered. Depending on what kind of trails your husband wants to do and what the vet check says, I would consider her over the Friesian.
Good luck!


----------



## Horsey4me (Jan 24, 2012)

She is Purtty!
Perhaps she is priced to low as she is being sold"as a broodmare" right now.
They might not want to put the money and time in refreshing her again.....:?:


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

We don't care if she is not a Warmblood- I was quoting the add. My husband wants something tall and sturdy (6'4"). He would like to ride trails with me, and I ride on fast walking Arabs. He might want to ge into endurance (non competitive) after a time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

I have to agree with Anebel...I do not like her back, it would be a concern for me, definitely a vet check and depending on how far you want to take her would determine a purchase.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

christabelle said:


> We don't care if she is not a Warmblood- I was quoting the add. My husband wants something tall and sturdy (6'4"). He would like to ride trails with me, and I ride on fast walking Arabs. He might want to ge into endurance (non competitive) after a time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am aware of that, you were wondering why the price was low, and her breeding would be the reason, IMO.

Endurance on a Percheron cross with a low back might be a bit challenging. A Standy, TB or taller QH might fit the bill better, but this mare is not as thick in build as her breeding suggests so she may work out, she's worth a look at least.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I am aware of that, you were wondering why the price was low, and her breeding would be the reason, IMO.
> 
> Endurance on a Percheron cross with a low back might be a bit challenging. A Standy, TB or taller QH might fit the bill better, but this mare is not as thick in build as her breeding suggests so she may work out, she's worth a look at least.


I was just saying I wouldn't know a Warmblood from a hole in the ground. To me it seems like a tall horse with a couple extra 00$ Thank you for the input!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

christabelle said:


> We don't care if she is not a Warmblood- I was quoting the add. My husband wants something tall and sturdy (6'4"). He would like to ride trails with me, and I ride on fast walking Arabs. He might want to ge into endurance (non competitive) after a time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just a note...if you're looking for something that will really walk-out on the trail and keep up with arabs, a Percheron cross (which is what this girl is) may not be a good option. Trust me. I have one, and unless he's excited/nervous (has only happened ONCE) or we're on our way home, he adopts what we call the "draft horse plod" and is sooooooooooooooo slow. He may be an exception, but that's my experience. He can, however, go forever (at least at a walk) and barely break a sweat over hilly, rocky ground.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, I'm also leary of the fact that this was the same horse advertised for 10k last year, and she cannot be ridden where she is at... Liabilities I guess. I am trying to arrange trailer ing her off the property or something... I won't buy her of I can't ride her. I would probably have to defer to a vet about the back... I don't see anything with untrained eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

christabelle

My father is 6'4" and he went on his first trail ride with us on a Standardbred in NZ.

He was fairly tall and stocky and my dad was very comfortable (his first ever time on a horse too) and his legs weren't dangling either.

I think you should look for something with substance that COULD easily do trails and endurance. 

I think your husband is looking at their beauty rather than their build and potential.

EDIT: Something like this?

http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-556311


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Ooh nice find Sky!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> christabelle
> 
> My father is 6'4" and he went on his first trail ride with us on a Standardbred in NZ.
> 
> ...


Lol.. He said "fair enough", and he has informed me many times that he won't ride a horse that he does not like the look of. Thank you all for your opinions, I get frusterated with the breeds/ mixes he likes because I don't know much about them. He has a very strong bias against quarter horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, she is nice. Thank you! Can't wait to show him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Have him check out the one I posted and see if he likes her.

She's 17hh (have to make sure.. sellers often are wrong) good trail horse, sane, and she's beautiful too. 



christabelle said:


> Lol.. He said "fair enough", and he has informed me many times that he won't ride a horse that he does not like the look of. Thank you all for your opinions, I get frusterated with the breeds/ mixes he likes because I don't know much about them. He has a very strong bias against quarter horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The horse has a very straight hind leg and a VERY long and swayed back. It is hard to see in these photos but it is there. Typical of Saddlebreds, she has a lovely shoulder and neck and front leg.. indicating freedom of movement there. 

That straight hind leg and over long back are a concern, but you have to see her in person.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

they've been trying to sell off all of their stock for... let me think now.. four years? some where around that time anyways. 

as far as height goes - take into consideration how big of a difference there is between the wither height and actual back height on that horse. she's NOT 17hh if you think of it that way. 

good luck finding the right match!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i like the TWH. That's more in the right vein. I like draft X's for big guys but as stated, they aren't known for their endurance ability on the trails. too sloooowww. Standardbreds are awesome too, and many are very pretty!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Just got back from seeing this horse, you guys who said she is swaybacked are right. Extremely so. Awesome eye guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Tell your hubby to start looking with his head - beauty does not mean functionality. Does he want a sound, sane trail horse? Or a pretty looking, hot headed, unsound beast that ends up stuck out in a paddock somewhere looking fancy? 
Generally speaking, the 'fashionable' 'sport horse' breeds are not so ideally suited to the trails.
Tell the man to smarten up, trail riding isn't a fashion parade


----------

